# Thinking about pulling fowl from the diet



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

The body odor has been persisting despite more baths, weeks without a bath (in case we were over bathing), he doesn't have enough sugar in his diet for a yeast problem, and his anal glands do not need expression. I've read that pulling fowl from the diet has worked for some people, but this would be a big step for us since he loves chicken and I don't know how we can afford to feed raw without the cheap staple. We can't live with the smell anymore, so something has to change and everything seems to point towards diet issues.

Any thoughts? Anything to substitute, or alternative action to consider? We haven't taken him to the vet yet, I don't know what they can tell me that would help.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

One last thing you could look at is between his paw pads down deep. My one chow had REALLY deep paws and would actually get little acorns stuck up in there and they would rot and fester. You couldn't see anything from just looking at the paw, but I would actually have to use my finger or a rag and dig up in there to get all the debris out (he hated it by the way). Once I knew this was happening, I did a paw check daily for any debris up in there that might fester.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Could you smell his paws and know that there was something wrong? I've smelled his paws repeatedly and they are just fine. I'll check, though... couldn't hurt!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I'm stumped, have you had a good look at his mouth? Have you tried not feeding as much chicken to see if that helps?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I just read about the fowl possibly being suspect, but he's had less fowl than normal in the last couple of weeks because we got a ton of free red meat from my CL ad. Instead of having chicken/turkey every day he's down to having it only a couple of times a week.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never heard of fowl causing BO. Infected ears can cause odor. I'm betting thats where the problem is.

*ETA:* Bad kidneys cause odor also.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

You can use a zinc nasal spray and obliterate your sense of smell. But I don't recommend that, nope.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you feeding only bone inclusive meals? Are you doing mostly bone in or about 50-50 boneless to bone in meals?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been feeding more boneless meals lately, probably 75% boneless and 25% bone-in overall.

His ears aren't infected, they've been checked twice... if it's the kidneys we'd have to take him in for tests, right?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would do a full blood panel on him to rule out any underlying problems....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how long have you been feeding him raw? i can't remember....


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

magicre said:


> how long have you been feeding him raw? i can't remember....


Since Feb. 4th of this year. The smell started mid-April.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> Since Feb. 4th of this year. The smell started mid-April.


that's around the time my dogs stunk....they first had an odour and then they really started to smell...it came out of their pores, it seemed....and it wasn't pleasant...

i believe your dogs are detoxing....although i could be wrong.....it sounds exactly like what our dogs did and just about the same time frame as when you had asked in your other thread...and they stunk for about three or four months


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

magicre said:


> that's around the time my dogs stunk....they first had an odour and then they really started to smell...it came out of their pores, it seemed....and it wasn't pleasant...
> 
> i believe your dogs are detoxing....although i could be wrong.....it sounds exactly like what our dogs did and just about the same time frame as when you had asked in your other thread...and they stunk for about three or four months


Interesting... I hadn't considered that, I guess because he'd already been eating raw for a couple of months and he didn't eat kibble very long before that. But it sure sounds like the same problem. How would you describe the smell?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

with bubba, it was if we hadn't bathed him in a while...kind of an old meat in the fridge mixed with needing a shower...he was worse than malia....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

although their breath didn't smell...and when we got up close to them we couldn't smell it....it emanated from them

i'd have to check, but it's possible i asked on this board about it.....because we couldn't figure it out.

and we stayed on chicken and turkey longer than most, because they had had a rough transition, thanks to me.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i too have notice a smelly odour from my dog ,she has mainly chicken so this week im ommiting the chicken to see if the smell goes,ive been raw feeding about 8 weeks now ,her ears a clear,her breath smells fine,anal glands ok so will see if beef/lamb cures the smell worth a try,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily, i don't think you need to omit chicken, but variety is the spice of life, yes?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread really surprise me, because my family and I are been talking that now, after about 4 months feeding the girls raw, they don't smell like dogs anymore. Cassie suffer for Yeast Infection, but even it is much better. Definitively, I had reduce the amount of Poultry in their diet and for some reason it has help a lot or coincidence I don't know for sure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> This thread really surprise me, because my family and I are been talking that now, after about 4 months feeding the girls raw, they don't smell like dogs anymore. Cassie suffer for Yeast Infection, but even it is much better. Definitively, I had reduce the amount of Poultry in their diet and for some reason it has help a lot or coincidence I don't know for sure.


i can always tell when my dogs have eaten a gamier meat..their breath might smell of goat..but that's it..

... my dogs no longer smell like a dog on kibble....

i remember, in the beginning, going to bed...and the dogs would be with us, and it smelled like chicken...or something musty and chickeny....and i kept thinking the dogs had chicken between their feet....after about four months, maybe five...they stopped smelling at all...

and now smell like a dog should smell....sweet and good enough to eat : )


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Cassie suffer for Yeast Infection, but even it is much better.


The fact that her yeast problems got better is no suprise. Yeast feeds on carbs, so eliminate the carbs from the diet, and the yeast problems will most likely clear up. This actually can work on humans too.


----------

